
The Real Origins of Birthright Citizenship - godelmachine
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/10/birthright-citizenship-was-won-freed-slaves/574498/?single_page=true
======
dev_dull
Good article. The lede is definitely not buried:

> _Its purpose 150 years ago was to incorporate former slaves into the nation_

Initially I scoffed at the idea that an executive order could even attempt
rescind this amendment. Reading about its history and now I know it’s on shaky
ground.

Personally, I wish people had a simple way to immigrate here. It seems our
current system rewards those who break immigration laws and punished those who
try and go through the system. I don’t know what the solution is, but I hope
something changes in a dramatic way.

~~~
godelmachine
I don’t see anywhere where they explain how Trump can actually repel the law
using an executive order.

Would you kindly point me towards it?

~~~
dev_dull
It’s going to create a legal challenge played out in courts, which would
answer the question “who does the 14th amendment apply to and under what
circumstances?”

I don’t think it would create any executive order jurisprudence.

~~~
godelmachine
>> _I don’t think it would create any executive order jurisprudence._

You mean to say you don’t think an executive order would be enough to repeal
the 14th amendment?

